# Husqvarna 350 or 55 - which would be a better choice, and is this a good price for either?



## newstove (Aug 14, 2009)

I have the opportunity to buy either a Husqvarna 350 or a Husqvarna 55 Air Injection.

Both have 18" bars, decent chains, and both are in pretty good shape.

I can have either one for $200.

Which would be the better choice?  The 350 appears to be more highly recommended in various readings I've done online.

Any opinions?  Is it a good price for either in good shape?

Also, I may like to put on a larger bar if possible for once-in-a-while-monster-log-cutting.  What would be the max bar I could reasonably put on either one?

I think I'm leaning towards the 350...

Thanks!


----------



## wendell (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm happy with my 350 but wouldn't go longer than 18", in fact I've gone shorter. Unless it's in great shape, $200 seems high as you could find them on sale for around $300 new. If you get it, make sure it has had the muffler recall done (you'll se a third bolt (at the top)).

If you think you might get into some bigger stuff, I would look for something closer to 60cc.


----------



## bsa0021 (Aug 14, 2009)

newstove said:
			
		

> I have the opportunity to buy either a Husqvarna 350 or a Husqvarna 55 Air Injection.
> 
> Both have 18" bars, decent chains, and both are in pretty good shape.
> 
> ...


$200 for a used 55?? Seems like quite high! I paid $70 w/20" bar/chain


----------



## newstove (Aug 14, 2009)

bsa0021 said:
			
		

> newstove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehehe... That's why I asked the questions. ;-)

I'm not really a Husky guy - these just kinda fell into my lap as a, "Hey, wanna buy a saw?"

I've already got 2 16" Mcculloch saws that cut anything I throw at them, but figured if I could get a deal I could put a 20" or 24" bar on for that once in a long time when I gotta cut something really big, it might be worth it.


----------



## kenskip1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Although the price is on the high side if you can get it lowered, I would choose the 55.The reason? Well the crankcase on the 55 is magnesium compared to plastic, parts are easily available and the 55 is a gem to work on. How do I know?I bought a used one from a pawn shop, cleaned the cylinder, replaced the piston and ring. The saw now has 165lbs of compression and pulls an 18 b/c with a 3/8 chain with know problem.


----------



## Lanningjw (Aug 27, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> I'm happy with my 350 but wouldn't go longer than 18", in fact I've gone shorter. Unless it's in great shape, $200 seems high as you could find them on sale for around $300 new. If you get it, make sure it has had the muffler recall done (you'll se a third bolt (at the top)).
> 
> If you think you might get into some bigger stuff, I would look for something closer to 60cc.



Can you tell me about the muff recall? I have a 10 yr old 350 and the bolts are tight. I have checked them and they seem to be holding. 
Jim


----------



## wendell (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't know the years of production but they had changed the muffler designed and the two bolts weren't holding so they had to had a third. I think it was in the '07-early'08 range so you are fine.


----------



## Lanningjw (Aug 27, 2009)

NewStove,
I have had really good luck with my Husky 350. It starts up and always works well for me. Its not a pro logger chain saw, but If I cut 5 cords of wood this year I am doing well with this saw. I put the Full chisel chain on and it cuts great.
The 350 has less vibration than alot of other saws and youll be liking that.
Jim


----------



## Nonprophet (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a used Husky 55 that I bought for $130 bucks with an 18" bar and a dull chain.....It's been a great saw--starts right up every time and blows through 24" inch trees with the new chisel chain with NO problem......Given that a new Husky 455 retails for $420, I don't think $200 is at all unreasonable IF it's in good condition. I tested the compression on mine before I bought it: 150 PSI cold.  

From what I read, folks seem to think the older Rancher 55 is more robust than the newer Rancher 455, and, I think the 455 carbs are not adjustable--but that just may be limiter caps that can be taken off (though voiding the warranty...).  

Regarding buying two new saws, I agree with others that it seems like a waste of money to me--just buy a 16" bar and chain if you want more control and precise cutting.  About 6 months ago I picked up a used 45cc Craftsman at a yard sale for $20--they bought it, used it once (it scared them.....) put it back in the case and sold it.  It's smaller and lighter than my 55, so I use it for limbing and for a backup saw on my scrounge runs in the Natl forest.

NP


----------

